# Whaddya All Think Of This??



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Is Liteway the same as Keystone?? is this a good model?? I have heart set on a 21rs but c'mon $6200??

Let me know what you pro's think!!!

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/rvs/740966331.html


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

russlg said:


> Is Liteway the same as Keystone?? is this a good model?? I have heart set on a 21rs but c'mon $6200??
> 
> Let me know what you pro's think!!!


From what I have seen, Liteway was the first manufacturer of the Outbacks. I think that it was another division of Keystone or Thor or something. The experts will chime in, I am sure. You didn't post any info about the TT you are looking at for $6200.00, though.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

ColoradoChip said:


> Is Liteway the same as Keystone?? is this a good model?? I have heart set on a 21rs but c'mon $6200??
> 
> Let me know what you pro's think!!!


From what I have seen, Liteway was the first manufacturer of the Outbacks. I think that it was another division of Keystone or Thor or something. The experts will chime in, I am sure. You didn't post any info about the TT you are looking at for $6200.00, though.








[/quote]
did ya click on the link?? it doesn't say what model, just a 25 footer. I assume either a 25rs-s or a 25fb-s


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

russlg said:


> Is Liteway the same as Keystone?? is this a good model?? I have heart set on a 21rs but c'mon $6200??
> 
> Let me know what you pro's think!!!


From what I have seen, Liteway was the first manufacturer of the Outbacks. I think that it was another division of Keystone or Thor or something. The experts will chime in, I am sure. You didn't post any info about the TT you are looking at for $6200.00, though.








[/quote]
did ya click on the link?? it doesn't say what model, just a 25 footer. I assume either a 25rs-s or a 25fb-s
[/quote]

Wow. I don't know how, but I read right past the link. Looks like a nice TT. I would find out more about it, look it over, check the KBB Value,. and make an offer!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Looks nice, especially for that price - I have never seen that model before. However, I have only been an "expert" since '06, so before that is a mystery to me. I like the back slide - adds so much space and tows shorter. Fits in my driveway too.

Good Luck.

Mike


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=...y=2003&ml=O

check it out on the NADA pcm


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

jdpm said:


> http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=...y=2003&ml=O
> 
> check it out on the NADA pcm


Wow. Looks like that price is a real steal!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey, camped next to a guy at the OBX this summer. He had a Liteway Outback. Said he loved it. He said that the son of Keystone's owner was Liteway and his daddy bought or took over.....least it's what he was told by the dealer he bought from. Said it pulled better than any tt he had ever had. Course we outbackers already know that don't we?
Hope it works out.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

jdpm said:


> http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=...y=2003&ml=O
> 
> check it out on the NADA pcm


Based on this one on RVtrader it is an 25FB. It looks like a very good compromise to the 21RS. Nada says $6800.00 low retail. w/o slide, 8900 with slide. can't tell from pic if it has a slide... hmmm.

This is link to similar model on RVTrader:

http://www.rvt.com/rvdetail3847205.htm

Gonna go check something and sleep on it. Suppose 12:17 am is too late to call!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

It has a slide!!! 8900.00 low retail. Now to se if it is a POS and talk my wife into looking at it.... tomorrow is another day!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

russlg said:


> http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=...y=2003&ml=O
> 
> check it out on the NADA pcm


Based on this one on RVtrader it is an 25FB. It looks like a very good compromise to the 21RS. Nada says $6800.00 low retail. w/o slide, 8900 with slide. can't tell from pic if it has a slide... hmmm.

This is link to similar model on RVTrader:

http://www.rvt.com/rvdetail3847205.htm

Gonna go check something and sleep on it. Suppose 12:17 am is too late to call!!








[/quote]
Go ahead and call. You never know how bad someone wants to sell.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

This is the same model my wife and I have. We bought it new in '03 and just love it. I've added a few mods since we've had it. Other than the top of the marker lights on the back not getting sealed at the factory and letting water get into the fiberglass and delam'ing it, we've had no problems whatsoever. We tow it with our Durango and have never had any problems with trailer sway or anything of the sort.

Good luck and hope it works out for you!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'll say that's a deal!








Let us know what happens...fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The name Liteway gave way to Keystone in the 2004 year as I recall. Really nothing much changed though, they just brought the division under the Keystone flag. Some had stickers that said Liteway and some had Keystone.

Sounds like a good deal, do your homework and give it a detailed inspection before you buy to make sure you are not buying something with problems.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> The name Liteway gave way to Keystone in the 2004 year as I recall. Really nothing much changed though, they just brought the division under the Keystone flag. Some had stickers that said Liteway and some had Keystone.
> 
> Sounds like a good deal, do your homework and give it a detailed inspection before you buy to make sure you are not buying something with problems.


I have been a sponge on here the last few days, If it is still for sale, I will print the PDI and apply it to a used model and also if I buy will consult the black/grey tank bible on here!! Thanks for the honest evals!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Just a bit of trivia on the name Liteway. *My understanding* is that in the younger days of the Outback product, say circa 2002, there were a few guys (from an unnamed, large RV manufacturer, that starts with a K) that thought that they could make a better product. They started a company named "Liteway" and produced the Outback product line. After the larger company that these guys split from noticed that they were indeed producing a great product, they purchased the Outback line in late 2003. I have a 2004 model that was produced in 11-03 and it has the Keystone name on it.

Good luck with your purchase. For less then $7000, it's a great way to get your feet wet in the RV lifestyle!! Keep us updated. (Just a hint, with posting a fantastic deal such as this one on Outbackers.com, I would not wait very long to move on it or someone else may grab it first.)


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I just traded in our 02 Outback by Liteway 28 BHS. We honest-to-gawd had NO problems with this unit at all and it held up like new! The only wear was on the outside "silver" body molding (an easy fix).

We loved the OB so much, that we stayed and got an 09 Sydney 29 RLS this Spring!

Give it a thorough once-over and go for it!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Just chiming in as I just sold my 2003/2004 21rs which was "by Liteway" so yes, that was the name before Keystone. It is important to use the correct manufacturer when looking up blue book values. And, Yes, that is a very excellent price if it is in good condition. JUMP>


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Nooooooooooooo!!!!

Camper is sold!!

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/rvs/767401937.html

I guess it wasn't meant to be









That's ok, my wife and I discussed it and we really need to wait before we take the plunge so I will be pestering you fine folks camperless for awhile.

Russ


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Russ








I was really hoping to hear some good news on that one, but as you say, it probably wasn't meant to be.
Not to worry, I'm sure the perfect Outback will come up when you're ready









Oh! And you're welcome to pester us all you like







Although you're not pestering in the least bit!


----------

